
Amazon patents a real-time accent translator - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/02/amazon-patents-a-real-time-accent-translator/
======
nmstoker
Unfortunate that an otherwise strong article slips up with "accent removal" \-
there's no such thing as speech without an accent, even if the idea is common
(presumably due to faulty inference by naive individuals about what an accent
is!)

